# Drugi u akciji > Civilno društvo i druge udruge u akciji >  Molba za Riječanke!

## suzyem

Imam fendicu koja se preselila u Rijeku, muž ju je tukao, i tako, u biti je pobjegla od njega. Ima blizance stare oko 2 god, i sad je prije mjesec dana rodila bebu (trudna je pobjegla od njega). Ona nikoga ne pozna u Rijeci, sama je totalno, u teškoj financijskoj situaciji.. sad mi javlja da ju je uhvatio baby blues, tako da nije baš dobro. 
Molim sve curke iz Rijeke, ako imaju vremena i volje da posjete tu ženu, čisto da popiju kavicu s njom, ako imaju što viška robice ili obuće da joj ponesu, malu vrećicu pelena, ma sve će dobro doći. Znači, nikakvi novčani prilozi ne dolaze u obzir, ona je preponosna da bi nešto uzela....
Eto, ako je tko zainteresiran ja ću je kontaktirati.

----------


## Sun

šaljem ti pp

----------


## tibica

I ja bi pomogla rado.
Imam neke jednokratne koje nismo iskoristili i nećemo. Pun paket. Možda bi mogle dobro doći. 
U kojem dijelu grada živi?

----------


## suzyem

Tibica, poslat ću ti pp, jer njen bivši ne smije znati adresu, zna samo da je u Rijeci. Poslat ću ti broj njenog moba, pa ak imaš vremena svrati do nje na kavicu, strašno je usamljena i teško joj je. Bebica ima grčiće, a blizanci su se počeli buditi po noći, zbog prinove...

----------


## Sun

Evo ja danas bila kod nje, divna je to cura, skidam joj kapu! Stvarno joj nije lako.
Bilo mi je full ugodno pričati s njom, klinci su slatki.
Ja sam se zamislila nad sobom, često se ulovim da očajavam s Lukasom, a sad kad sam vidjela nju sa dvoje djece Lukasove dobi plus beba od mjesec i pol. I nitko da joj pomogne   :Crying or Very sad:  
I onda na sve to još neki trošan stanić u potkrovlju, onako sve rasklimano, prozori ne dihtaju.. To je ujedno i ono što nju najviše muči i naveća želja joj je trenutno da nađe bolji smještaj.
Pa eto ako koja od riječanki zna da netko jeftino iznajmljuje kakav stanić, onako da je pristojan za život sa malom djecom, a cijena da je do 200 (max 250 eura) neka pliz javi.
Ja ću ju svakako posjećivati svako toliko, kad uzmognem.

----------


## suzyem

Ajme Sun, tako mi je drago!!!!!  :D 
Nisam se čula s Danijelom, moram je nazvati, nadam se da je ok, da uspijeva s bebom i blizancima sama  :/ 
Eto još jednom  molim sve vas koji mogu pomoći nekom sitnicom, ili je bar posjetiti.
Sun, nadam se da ćete se još vidjeti, i da ćeš joj bar malo razveseliti njene usamljene dane   :Love:

----------


## tibica

Evo i ja sam se upravo vratila od nje. Stvarno joj svaka čast!!!
Ona jadna po danu njih hendla, a po noći im kuha. Sva je iscrpljena i živi na kavama. Ne znam što da uopće kažem. Odnijela sam joj 12 kutija dječjeg griza za bliziće i paket pelena za bebu.

Cure, ako koja ima slučajno krevetić za bebu na poklon njoj bi super došao jer beba spava u starom putnom krevetiću i to grozno izgleda. Isto tako bi bilo dobro za bliziće nabaviti nešto zimske robice. Imaju 21 mjesec.

Ne znam što bi vam više rekla. Ako netko želi pomoći neka se javi na pp (ne novčano nego sa stvarima i hranom za klince).

----------


## tibica

I predlažem da se editira naslov (ako se suzyem slaže) da uključimo i ostatak Hrvatske.

----------


## martinaP

Koji broj robice bi bio za blizance?

----------


## Sun

ček ček tibice, pomalo. Postoje nova forumska pravila vezana uz akcije prikupljanja pomoći, tako da treba prvo to riješiti s osobljem.. da ne stvaramo probleme  :Smile:

----------


## tibica

> ček ček tibice, pomalo. Postoje nova forumska pravila vezana uz akcije prikupljanja pomoći, tako da treba prvo to riješiti s osobljem.. da ne stvaramo probleme


Je, imaš pravo. 
Za krevetić me zamolila ona osobno.
Ne tražimo novce definitivno.

Ispričavam se, malo sam se zaletila, ali ne izlazi mi iz glave.

Čekamo odobrenje osoblja pa ćemo nastaviti ako nam dopuste.   :Wink:

----------


## suzyem

Evo ja ću kontaktirati osoblje pa ako dozvoli....
Joj, sad mi je grozno, voljela bi da je mogu vidjeti i pomoći joj.
Tibice, jesu li blizanci hodali? Bojim se da nije u mogućnosti ići s njima na vježbice, a oni su neurorizični  :/ 
Mislim da oni nose robicu br. 80, 86, kao i moje curke.

----------


## tibica

Ma oni još ne hodaju i ne pričaju. Što je s njima? Poslala sam pp mukici.

----------


## suzyem

Ja sam joj  poslala poruku večeras, kaže da su blizanci bili prohodali, ali su se opet vratili puzanju, da doktori kažu da je to samo faza  :/ 
Oni su inače neurorizični, prvu godinu su proveli u domu, tamo nisu ništa vježbali s njima, iako ih je ona kumila i molila   :Sad:

----------


## Pliska

Moram potražiti Danielovu odječu pa im spremim paket. Kad ga pripremim ću zatražiti podatke na pp   :Smile:  

Ja šizdim sa školarcem i bebačem u trbuhu, dobrim mužem i krovom nad glavom i sad me stvarno sram   :Embarassed:   Svaka joj čast. Baš mi je žao što mi je daleko i nemogu je posjećivati i barem malo pomoći oko klinaca.

----------


## tibica

Evo, dobili smo odobrenje.

Moj tata će danas probati nabaviti krevetić (nismo sigurni za jogi).
Za blizance iskreno ne znam koji broj nose. *Sun* će bolje pogoditi vjerojatno. Ali čini mi se da bi 80-86 bilo ok kako je *suzyem* rekla.

Mislim da joj najviše teba hrana za nju i klince. Igračaka mi se čini da ima dovoljno.
Blizići koriste platnen pelene ali ih nema dovoljno da se osuše na vrijeme. Malecka je u jednokratnima jer ih za sad dobije od karitasa.

----------


## Sandrij2

Joj, stalno čitam i razmišljam o toj ženi, a ne mogu joj pomoći svojim društvom, barem ne za sada, jer i ja imam malu bebu (izgleda da su nam vršnjaci).

Vidim da joj treba jogi. Ja nemam rabljeni ili neki viška, ali mogla bih kupiti novi. Ako netko može i želi sa mnom pola-pola ili nas tri po trećinu... (jogi nije više od 300kn, mi smo skoro kupovali), olakšao bi mi, jer sam se na neki način uključila u još jednu akciju. No, ako se nitko ne javi, kupiću sama (Iris će dobiti od moje firme nešto novaca za Sv. Nikolu, pa ćemo to rado prepoloviti i pomoći još nekome). 

Poslije ćemo razmišljati kako joj to dostaviti. Možda i ja nešto izmudrijam s mužem...

----------


## paci

*Sun* vidim da ste dobili odobrenje...  :Smile:

----------


## suzyem

Da, bliznići koriste platnene, mislim da joj fali covera, ima samo male, to smo uzeli rabljeni paket kamarisa dok je još bilo ovdje, znači ako tko ima rabljenih platnenih pa da joj pokloni koju.

----------


## suzyem

Ja sam poslala Mukici svoje i njene podatke, još mi nije odgovorila, valjda je odobreno   :Smile:

----------


## tibica

Sandrij nemoj ništa za sada. Moj tata je otišao kod frendice vidjeti za taj krevetić pa možda nađu i jogi. Što se tiče dostave ja mogu na području Rijeke pokupiti i odvesti joj ono što uspijemo naći. Kaže tata da će možda uspjeti nabaviti i nešto hrane. On je inače dobrovoljni davaoc krvi pa ga vole u crvenom križu.   :Grin:

----------


## tibica

> Ja sam poslala Mukici svoje i njene podatke, još mi nije odgovorila, valjda je odobreno


I ja sam. Jutros.

----------


## ms. ivy

da raščistimo   :Smile:  

svaka akcija pri čijem su pokretanju poštivana ova pravila:

_Osoba koja pokreće akciju obavezna je prije otvaranja topica kontaktirati osoblje foruma, navesti osobne podatke temeljem kojih je moguće utvrditi njezin identitet i s njom stupiti u kontakt, kao i ime i prezime osobe kojoj je akcija namijenjena, (odnosno roditelja ili skrbnika ako je osoba maloljetna), dob, adresu i grad u kojem živi, te način na koji ju je moguće kontaktirati. 

Humanitarne akcija za maloljetne osobe neće se pokretati bez pisane suglasnosti roditelja odnosno skrbnika, ovjerene kod javnog bilježnika. Tekst suglasnosti utvrđuje udruga RODA. 

Putem humanitarnih akcija može se prikupljati samo roba. 

Objavljivanje brojeva tekućih računa, niti bilo kakav drugi način prikupljanja novčanih priloga putem ovog podforuma nije dozvoljen._

može se odvijati bez zapreke. za ovu akciju cure nisu ni dobile _zabranjenje_, dostavile su potrebne podatke i sve 5.

----------


## ra

tek sad vidim.  :Sad:  

imamo mi viška platnenih i covera. a i robice te veličine. pošaljite mi samo broj moba da joj se javim.

----------


## tibica

Sad me zvao tata. Da bi joj crveni križ pomogao ona mora otići u czss dati zamolbu i onda joj oni pomognu. Vidjet ću s njom da li želi da ju odvezem. Samo ne znam kako da toizvedemo s troje djece. Možda netko od njih može doći kod nje.  :/ 
Za krevetić će znati popodne pa ako uspije nabaviti mi ćemo joj ga odvesti.

----------


## Sandrij2

> Sandrij nemoj ništa za sada. Moj tata je otišao kod frendice vidjeti za taj krevetić pa možda nađu i jogi. Što se tiče dostave ja mogu na području Rijeke pokupiti i odvesti joj ono što uspijemo naći. Kaže tata da će možda uspjeti nabaviti i nešto hrane. On je inače dobrovoljni davaoc krvi pa ga vole u crvenom križu.


OK, javi mi šta ste riješili, pa ako ne treba jogi, kupiću joj nešto drugo, a mogu dati i nekoliko pelena (nove su, ali su male, pa ne znam da li joj trebaju s obzirom da je bebica u jednokratnim?)

----------


## tibica

Mislim da bi ona rado i njoj stavila platnene, ali ih nema. Pitat ću u svakom slučaju.

----------


## Sun

madrac imam ja 120x60, nije novi al je u ok stanju. Pa bi samo falio krevetić.
evo kako bi joj mogli pomoći:

bolji smještaj pod broj jedan, dakle neki pristojan stan (već sam napisala da može odvojiti 200, max 250 Eura)
hrana 
deterđent
pelene 
zimska robica
društvo, pomoć

----------


## ra

ok, imam i malih pelenica što je david prerastao.

----------


## suzyem

Ra, poslat ću ti njen broj na pp, pa nek ti da adresu da joj možeš poslati, ti nisi iz Rijeke?

Cure, puno vam hvala, hvala što ste spremne pomoći, pa i one koje ne mogu ništa dati, mogu pokloniti svoje društvo i pomoć...

----------


## tibica

Cijelo vrijeme razmišljam o tom smještaju. Mi smo trenutno kod mojih u stanu i naša garsonijera je prazna jer ju renoviramo. Čini se da ćemo usloro svi skupa preseliti u kuću i garsonijeru iznajmiti. E sad, to neće biti jako brzo, možda za 2-3 mjeseca, ali razmišljam da joj ponudim. Jedini problem je to što ja to *moram* naplatiti jer ulazimo u 2 kredita za tu kuću i računamo da će nam najamnina od garsonijere bar malo pomoći u otplaćivanju. Grozno mi je to. Ja bi ju najrađe dovezla tamo i pustila ju na miru da mogu. Plus MM baš nije oduševljen idejom da stavimo unutra nekog poznatog i to s troje male dijece, ali mislim da bi ga mogla nagovoriti.

----------


## Sun

tibice mislim da garsonijera za nju nije nikakvo riješenje. S troje male dječice moraš imati barem jednu sobicu jer spavaju u različito vrijeme i mislim da kad bi svi bili u jednoj prostoriji da bi to dovelo do još goreg. Budili bi jedni druge i to bi bio krah...
Moraju imati spavaću i boravak odvojene i kuhinju.

----------


## tibica

A znam. To nemam. Ali trenutno sam dosta u tim nekretninama pa ću probati nešto naći.

----------


## Serpentina

Ja imam krevetic i madrac. Madrac nije nov ali je ok ocuvan. 
Racunajte na mene za krevetic, samo da organiziram dostavu.

----------


## Slavica

Pogledati cu i ja od robe zimske ako imam cega u toj velicini, suzyem mi se svakako cujemo   :Love:

----------


## suzyem

> Ja imam krevetic i madrac. Madrac nije nov ali je ok ocuvan. 
> Racunajte na mene za krevetic, samo da organiziram dostavu.


Super, poslat ću ti njen broj na mob.  :D

----------


## tibica

:D  :D  :D

----------


## Tiwi

Ja imam Patrikove zimske robice, nekoliko većih i nekoliko manjih platnenih pelena koje bih joj poslala i dodat ću nešto klope i ostalog u paket. Molim podatke na pp.   :Heart:

----------


## coccinella

> Da, bliznići koriste platnene, mislim da joj fali covera, ima samo male, to smo uzeli rabljeni paket kamarisa dok je još bilo ovdje, znači ako tko ima rabljenih platnenih pa da joj pokloni koju.


Mislim da bih joj ja mogla nešto spremiti.
Daj mi samo reci za blizance jesu li dječak i djevojčica ili koja kombinacija?

----------


## suzyem

Blizanci su cura i dečko, a beba je curica.

Šaljem vam podatke na pp  :D

----------


## Tiwi

> Blizanci su cura i dečko, a beba je curica.
> 
> Šaljem vam podatke na pp  :D


E pa curica malena će dobiti isto neke lijepe stvarčice (jer ja ipak nosim još jednog pišulinca   :Laughing:  ). 

Tako sam sretna zbog ovoga!!

----------


## tibica

suzyem daješ njezinu adresu ili? Ja sam dala svoju pa ću joj odnjeti. Ne znam da li da dajem njezinu. Što ti misliš?

----------


## Mukica

> Ja sam poslala Mukici svoje i njene podatke, još mi nije odgovorila, valjda je odobreno


sorry cure
u nekoj sam guzvi i tek sam sad vidla sve PPove i ove postove
napravili smo formular za odobravanje ovakvih aktivnosti
poslala sam ga suzyem da ga ispuni
i zaboravila ti napisat da mi ga popunjenog vratis  8) 

javim se kasnije popodne, sad moram doma

----------


## suzyem

> suzyem daješ njezinu adresu ili? Ja sam dala svoju pa ću joj odnjeti. Ne znam da li da dajem njezinu. Što ti misliš?


Ma nema beda, daj adresu na pp, cure su ovdje super, nadam se da će je posjetiti usput.


Mukice pošalji pa se čujemo!

----------


## marta

Ja imam jaknicu broj 80, par pulovera, pelena i covera.

Jel mozete ovdje sloziti neku listu sta ste joj skupili, tako da ne bude duplica, odnosno da pomognemo jos nekome?

suzyem, jel mogu njoj direkt poslati ili da posaljem nekoj od cura u Ri, pa da joj one odnesu? 

Cure, jel vam OK da slozimo listu?

----------


## tibica

Može.
Evo ja ću početi što sam ja odnjela i što ću odnjeti:

dječji gris za bliziće za cca mjesec dana
kombinezon - skaf br. 80
jaknica futrana 
paket jednokratnih

----------


## Pliska

Možda je bolje poslati pakete jednoj od vas koja je mobilna jer ne vjerujem da bi njoj bilo zgodno otići na poštu po pakete sa troje male djece.

Čekam neki ostatak plaće da mi sjedne pa joj kupim nešto hrane.

----------


## marta

OK, onda cekam neciju adresu na pp, da mogu poslati paketic.

----------


## Sun

marta, pliska poslat ću vam moju, da se malo raspodjelimo   :Smile:

----------


## Sun

> Može.
> Evo ja ću početi što sam ja odnjela i što ću odnjeti:
> 
> dječji gris za bliziće za cca mjesec dana
> kombinezon - skaf br. 80
> jaknica futrana 
> paket jednokratnih


krevetić i madrac - Serpentina

ja odnjela šlapice i vreću igrački (nepotrebnih, puni su igračkica raznih).

----------


## ovca_i_janjad

Ja ću složiti paket nekvarljive hrane i higijenskih potrepština.

Može li mi netko napisati (Sun, Tibica, ...) da li da joj nosim jednokratne pelene (ima li veš-mašinu?) i, ako da, koji broj?

Treba li pokrivača, posteljine i sl.

----------


## Paulita

Koliko robice ima malecka? Ja imam od Lede nešto, imam i neku vreću za spavanje-možda bi i to dobro došlo?

----------


## Sun

ofca možda bi bilo najbolje da ju nazoveš i pitaš. Mogu i ja ak ti je neugodno.   :Smile:  

Možda bi bilo najbolje tako, da ona napravi listu stvari koje bi joj trebale?

Jer ja sam joj bila ponudila da joj donesem robu za bebicu pa mi je rekla da sad ima dosta .. Baš bi trebalo razgovarati malo s njom, ja nisam htjela odmah prvi puta zum u glavu, htjela sam da se malo opusti i popriča samnom laganini, da joj malo olakšam s te strane. Nosala sam bebicu i igrale se s Ivanom, drugi blizić je spavao.. Žestok je to ritam ljudi, stvarno svaka joj čast!

----------


## Paulita

Ok, ajde neka onda napravi neki spisak da ju baš ne natrpamo robicom. Vidjet ću s MM-om ako će bit od volje skoknut po deterđent za robu i suđe, malo speže. Može?

----------


## Sun

Paulita super  :Heart:

----------


## ovca_i_janjad

Sun, ja bih tako rado otišla malo podružiti se i pomoći, ali mislim da nije dobro ni da nas sada navaljuje 500 na vrata.

Ja ću onda definitivno pripremiti paket hrane i ostaloga, toga uvijek treba, a vjerojatno joj je užasno teško ići u butigu i sl.

----------


## Sun

ne da joj je teško, nego nemoguće.. Ona je full u strahu, s bebom ne bi išla van, ovo dvoje malenih još ne hodaju, ima kolica za blizance. U principu je zarobljena u stanu. Postoji neka ženskica koja joj ponekad dođe pa povede blizance u šetnju. I to je to.

Da ja sam isto mislila da joj je možda prevelika navala ljudi, ma ne znam. Ne poznam ju toliko da bih mogla bilo što reći.

Znam samo da je bila tj izgledala sretno što je imala s kime pročaskati kad sam ja bila tamo. Luki se odmah udomačio, baš sam si mislila da ako on bude cendrao da neću dugo.. ALi on je od prve minute tamo haračio kao doma pa sam ja ostala par sati   :Smile:

----------


## thalia

ja sam šmrkava i u gadnim rokovima, ali bit će mi 12. mjesec bolji pa se onda prijavim u redove.

žao mi je što sad ne stignem, ali još mi je gore reći da ću doći pa onda ne napravit to  :Sad:

----------


## suzyem

Evo, Sun i Tibica su bile kod nje, pa cure ak se slažete, pošto su joj one blizu, da se njima šalje roba i ostale potrepštine?
Sirena me je obradovala prekrasnim pp-om, osigurati će joj besplatnu psihoterapiju i tetu čuvalicu koja bi joj pomogla koji sat dnevno da ima za sebe  :D 
Toliko mi je to drago da plačem   :Love:  
Sirenu isto zabrinjavaju blizanci, dosta su zaostali u razvoju, ima li tko ikakav prijedlog gdje bi se žena mogla obratiti? Doktori je uvjeravaju da je sve ok  :/

----------


## Sun

> Sirena me je obradovala prekrasnim pp-om, osigurati će joj besplatnu psihoterapiju i tetu čuvalicu koja bi joj pomogla koji sat dnevno da ima za sebe  :D 
> Toliko mi je to drago da plačem



 :D

----------


## Paulita

> Sirenu isto zabrinjavaju blizanci, dosta su zaostali u razvoju, ima li tko ikakav prijedlog gdje bi se žena mogla obratiti? Doktori je uvjeravaju da je sve ok  :/


Trebala bi tražit uputnicu za pregled kod fizijatra. I onda u dječju bolnicu na Kantridu, dr. Kraguljac ili dr. Bolić.

----------


## tibica

Ja i ra idemo danas do nje. Probat ćemo ju malo izvući van na zrak. Ja ću uzelti kolica i sling pa ćemo njezinu bebicu nekako staviti u kolica, a ja ću svoju u slingu. Ili obrnuto. Što se tiče jednokratnih nešto dobiva iz karitasa. Platnene pere u perilici (mislim), ali ih je malo pa ih ne stigne osušiti. Ne znam za posteljinu, ali pretpostavljam da definitivno treba higijenske potrepštine i deterdžente. 

Ovca ako želiš možeš s nama u šetnjicu jer u stan ne stanemo svi. 
Ja sam neki dan bila s Miom i mojom mamom. Mali Petar se ugnjezdio mojoj mami u krilo i ni makac. Kad smo išli ća je plakao za njom. Baš je mazica.

----------


## ra

spremila sam nešto pelenica, covere, nešto veće robice, papica, ali stvarno, nema smisla zatrpavati je nepotrebnim.
vidjet ćemo danas šta im konkretno treba.

tibice, i ja furam maramu i kolica, pa ćemo valjda nekako svi na zrak!

----------


## martinaP

Ja idem u šoping prije posla, može ovako:

-deterdžent za robu 
-hrana ze bebu
-nešto hrane što se može slati
-higijenske potrepštine
-dopišite ako joj još nešto treba (a što se može naći u Konzumu)

Može meni na pp adresa kome se šalje (Sun ili tibica)?

----------


## Sun

martinaP šaljem ti adresu na pp.
Super cure, divne ste   :Heart:  

Ja takađer mislim da nije dobro da ju zatrpamo sa nepotrebnim, više bih ovila da ovu akciju rastegnemo pa da se malo sve mi koje smo voljne pomoći rastegnemo po mjesecima, da ta pomoć bude stvarna i osjetna.

Evo nadam se da će cure, ra i tbica danas saznati koje su joj stvari najnužnije pa da se bolje izorganiziramo.

Naravno postoje i te neke stvari koje se ne kvare i mogu uvijek dobro doći..

Ja se nadm da će prihvatiti ovaj savjet da ode fizijatru s blizićima, ja sam joj voljna čuvati bebicu dok ide s njima na pregled. Mislim da je to stvarno važno, da im se pomogne što prije jer je dosta evidentno da im pomoć treba. Ja nisam stručnjak po tom pitanju i pšojma nemam kako idu te razvojne tablice sposobnosti, koje su granične vrijednosti, ali nekako se na njima vidi da nije sve u redu   :Sad:   Nadam se da se nekim vježbicama može na to utjecati..

----------


## suzyem

Cure, Tibica i Ra, ako idete k njima, molim vas da nam napišete kako su i kako je bilo.
Bil mogli ponijeti foto aparat ak imate pa da se malo poslikate s njima, pa možemo curama koje pomažu slati na mail slikice, a ja bi ih tako vidjela!   :Heart:  
Čut ću se s Danijelom!

----------


## Slavica

Pliz vicite od robe kaj treba ima kod mene u albumima, pa da joj se posalje   :Heart:

----------


## tibica

Evo mi smo bile.
Nismo dugo ostale jer je moja bila pospana pa smo se morale ići voziti. Blizići su spavali pa ih ra nije vidjela. Malecka je ok. Robice im ne treba više. Mala ima sve a za bliziće cmo odnjeli neku jaknicu i tutu i ra je odnjela par hlačica i majica i platnene. Treba joj taj krevetić i dječja posteljina. Nije išla s nama u šetnju jer su oni spavali. 
Ona mi izgleda dosta iscrpljeno i mršavo. Nekako izgubljeno. Ali kuća je čista, sve je uredno, svaka joj čast.
Blizići su jutros bili u šetnji s nekom ženskom koja joj dođe pomoći.

----------


## Ineska

*Tibice* pošalji mi njenu adresu na pp...

Idem kopat po kutijama Ninine robice...

----------


## Ineska

imam i ja novi jogi 120 x 60 pa ako treba...

jel treba skafander-kombinezon 68?

mislim imam dosta robice ali ne bi ju htjela sada zatrpavati sa robicom ako joj ne treba više?

znaći bolje hrana i kućne potrepštine?

----------


## Sun

trebalo bi organizirati nekako dovoz onog krevetića od Serpentine iz Crikve! Serpentina, kada, kao, gdje... Jel se da rastaviti, stane li u auto...

----------


## tibica

Možda bi mogla ja nekako pomoći s krevetićem samo mi treba info gdje, kad i koliki je krevetić. Mogu možda poslati caddy-a po njega jedan dan.

----------


## tibica

Mislim da robice ne treba više. Bar ona tako kaže. Ra je više s njom pričala jer je moj miš plakao pa sam izašla van.

----------


## ra

suzyem, vidi se da joj je teško, iscrpljena je, ispijena, pomalo odsutna. 
prvenstveno joj fali podrška, pomoć sa strane, razgovor. i da se malo makne van, na zrak..
nisam vidjela klince, mala čupavica je slatka. 
iznenadilo me kako je sve uredno, posloženo, robica popeglana... 

- prvo joj definitivno treba je pronaći bolje mjesto za život, čini mi se da se tamo ne vidi ni sunca ni mjeseca.
- robe definitivno ima dovoljno, jedino joj treba zimska jakna za dečkića (86) i čizmice (ne zna koji broj, 23, 24 bi valjda bilo ok).
- sve druge kućanske potrepštine i hrana definitivno će dobro doći, a vjerujem da ni pelena nikad nije viška.

odnijela sam joj neke kašice što se rade s vodom, dirnulo me kad je rekla - super, onda ne trebam trošiti mlijeko.   :Sad:

----------


## Sun

ra sve potpisujem, to su sve i moji dojmovi..

Mislim da ako netko nešto hoće kupiti, pak mlijeka bi bio odlično riješenje.

Tibice super za prijevoz krevetića, nadam se da će se serpentina uskoro javiti.

ne znam kako s tim stanom, dal da stavljamo možda kakav oglas u brzu, butigu?

----------


## tibica

Sad sam se sjetila da u nedjelju idem na Križišće kod frenda koji je agent za nekretnine pa ćemo se spustiti u Crikvu po to ako serpentini odgovara. A usput će pitati frenda za stančić. Ja sam jučer gledala po Burzi ali to je sve tako skupo.   :Sad:

----------


## Sun

> Sad sam se sjetila da u nedjelju idem na Križišće kod frenda koji je agent za nekretnine pa ćemo se spustiti u Crikvu po to ako serpentini odgovara. A usput će pitati frenda za stančić. Ja sam jučer gledala po Burzi ali to je sve tako skupo.


pa je skupo, da , ali možda da se stavi oglas, onako iskren - majka s djecom i da se napiše do te ite cifre, možda bi se neko javio. Možda da je isprintati pa poljepiti po raznim djelovima grada? Njoj je svejedno gdje je stan. Trebalo bi pokušati

----------


## tibica

Evo ja ću dati oglas u burzu.

----------


## Tiwi

Bok cure

evo čekala sam da vidim što će cure reći za robicu pa da pošaljem ako imam. Dakle, ja šaljem jaknicu za dečkića, cipelice visoke (nove), dva topla kompletića (za curu i za dečka) i par majica.  Neću  pretjerivati kako ste i same zaključile. No, ja sam danas u DMu na brzinu kupila neke stvari koje bih isto poslala (šampon za kupaje beba, šampon za kosu za mamu, gel za tuširanje za mamu, vlažne maramice, veliku kremu za bebine guze, veliku kremu za mamine ruke i tijelo ..
Pripremila sam i platnene pelene i još pokoju sitnicu.

E sad, imam Danijelinu adresu ali mi se takodjer čini bolje da nekome drugom pošaljem kutiju pa da joj ta cura odnese kad ide na kavu (znamo poštare, pa da ne bi morala ići po paket u poštu) . 
*Sun* mogu tebi poslati? Ako može, daj mi šibni adresu na pp   :Kiss:  

Cure, pričate o krevetiću. Ja imam prekrasan i niti jednom rabljen poplunčić za kindać pa ako joj treba, poklonim joj i to. Što mislite?

----------


## tibica

Mislim da bi joj poplon definitivno dobro došao. Mislim da je spominjala i dekice da bi dobro došle. Ako ti se ne javi Sun možeš poslati i na moju adresu pa joj ja odnesem. Inače, ja sam joj bliže nego Sun tako da mi je lakše. Ali ako ju ona želi posjetiti i poćakulati s njom neka ona ode. U svakom slučaju dobro joj dođe da netko malo s njom popriča da žena ne poludi u onom mraku.

----------


## tibica

Dala sam oglas u burzu. Vidjet ćemo da li će se netko javiti.

----------


## Sun

tibice super, hvala!

Tiwi, šaljem ti adresu, super super ti je ova ideja sa stvarima za mamu, neka i ona osjeti da postoji   :Heart:  
ako ti ta posteljina ne treba pošalji, mislim da je rekla da joj to treba! Imam i ja neke plahtice pa ću nadopuniti..

baš lijepo  :D

----------


## marta

Ja sam poslala tibici jaknu, pulovere, par pelena i jedne zastitne. 

Koji broj D nosi? Jel treba njoj sta za obuci?

----------


## tibica

Pa ona je dosta mršava, a visina mi se čini oko 170 cm. Možda br. 40. Ne znam, teško mi je odrediti. Možda će cure lakše. Primjetila sam da je u nekoj staroj trenerci cijelo vrijeme.

----------


## vitekova mamuška

Sad tek vidim topic, i ja se prijavljujem za pomoć! Sad ću pogledati čega imam pa javim...znam da imam jedan novi paket najmanjih pampersica (ne znam koji broj nosi bebica)

----------


## Serpentina

Ovako, imam dakle krevetic i madrac i posteljinu za to, par plahtica, mali jogi. U nedjelju sam tu. 
Krevet je u kutiji razmontiran. Treba snažno muško prilikom montiranja fiksirati spuštajuću stranicu jer se jedan bitan dio izgubio prilikom transporta tako da spuštajuća stranica postala statična.
Roba za nju, ja sam 38, relativno sitna, imam nešto malo veće vjerojatno pa ćemo i to zapakirati. 
Kako stoje sa igračkama? Znam da nije apsolutno nužno, ali sigurno bi se blizići razveselili nekoj sitnici.

----------


## Sun

Serpentina prepuni su igračaka, to su im valjda svi uvijek davali samo igračke, pa je jedna soba pretrpana, to stvarno ne treba. Ja sam isto bez razmišljanja donjela neke igračkice, ali to je fakat too much. Bolje da skupljamo samo ono što može koristiti jer nemaju oni baš previše mjesta.

Super za krevetić!!

----------


## Tiwi

Evo spakirala sam jednu kutiju- nije mi sve stalo   :Smile:   pa ću još jednu. 

Sliknula sam hrpicu. Svakako onda šaljem i poplunčić. Posteljine za male baš i nemam (ovaj moj spava s nama), ali imam još par dekica pa ide i to. 

ZA nju imam pokoju stvarčicu, vesticu i svakako jedan kaputić, kojeg moram uzeti iz ZG ormara. Jedino što imam nogu manju od nje pa ako netko nosi 39  a ima nešto obuće u dobrom stanju - znate dalje   :Smile:  

Suzdržala sam se od ubacivanja igračaka ali sam ubacila 11 platnenih (što novih što rabljenih) i brdo dodatnih uložaka. E sad, nemam baš viška zaštitnih. Ako imate - pošaljite. Ali zato je nekoliko AIO i pocketica.   :Wink:  
I jedna mala vrećica s malo slatkiša, više za mamu nego za klince. 
Tako mi je žao što sam tako daleko, rado bih ju posjetila.

----------


## Tiwi

E da - pišem što šaljem tako da možemo pratiti što joj još fali, mislim da je tako lakše nabaviti ono što još fali. 

Da sam bliže odnijela bih joj paket mlijeka.

----------


## martinaP

Ja šaljem (nadam se sutra):

-nešto hrane (mahunarke, žganci, kutija žitarica, keksi)
-nešto higijenskih potrepština (det. za robu, sapun, pasta za zube, gel za tuširanje, šampon)
-2 ručnika
-3 kutije dječje hrane za bebicu 
-vitamini za Danijelu (kažete da je ispijena, dobro će joj doći, prof. deformacija   :Embarassed:  )

Pelena fakat nemam viška, a manje zaštitne sam već proslijedila.

----------


## ronin

cure vidim da je ženica mojih dimenzija,pa ako može na pp adresa da joj pošaljem odjeće i obuće  :Smile:

----------


## suzyem

Cure, ovo je odlično! 
Čula sam s Danijelom danas, kaže da joj najviše znače posjeti i što ima s kim porazgovarati!
Dobro bi došla koja stvar za nju, nosi cipele br. 39, a odjeća, 38, mislim.
Bilo bi dobro da joj pošaljemo nešto higijenskih potrepština, od uložaka, i sl., ja sam već nešto poslala.
Rekla je da bi se htjela poslikati s klincima pa da pošaljemo fotke curama koje joj pomažu, ipak je ljudima drago vidjeti koga su razveselili!

----------


## tibica

Ja ću uzeti fotić sljedeći put kad budem dolazila.
suzyem drago mi je da je zadovoljna. Bojala sam se da ćemo joj biti naporni ili da će se uvrijediti.

----------


## ronin

tibica hajde molim te pošalji mi svoju adresu na pp da pošaljem paket,pa joj ti dostaviš,ako može  :Heart:

----------


## Tiwi

Evo dvije fotke, iako nije sve stalo na njih ali okvirno..

Prvi paketic: pelene, cipke, kremice i sitnice

Drugi paketic: popluncic, dekice, posteljinica i robica za mamu

----------


## ronin

Tiwi krasno si to složila,sigurno će joj biti od velike pomoći  :Heart:

----------


## suzyem

Tiwi   :Naklon:  
Paket je super!!!
Tibica, kužiš se u platnene? Ona ima kamarisice, al bi joj trebalo objasniti, vidim da neke cure šalju pocketice ili AIO.

Ja sve cure koje mi se jave s paketima upućujem na Tibicu, pošto je ona posjećuje i blizu joj je. Tibice, jel to ok?

----------


## In love

Koji broj nose blizanci? Jesu to dečko i cura ili dva dečka...Ja imam brdo robe za curice.. 

Ako slučajno još treba prijevoz iz Crikve - mi imamo velik auto i MM jest stalno u Crikvi.

----------


## Paulita

MM sutra dolazi iz Italije i nosi deterđente i još nešto što mu padne pod ruku od speže. Morat ćemo dogovoriti preuzimanje.

----------


## Slavica

Tiwi jako lijepo, svaka cast   :Heart:   :Love:

----------


## Sun

super ste cure   :Smile:  
ja ću opet do nje u ponedeljak ili utorak.

----------


## Sandrij2

Evo, sad sam išla provjeriti našu posteljinu. Imam 2 navlake za poplunić i jednu plahtu koju bih mogla dati.
Treba li možda ručnik za bebu? Ja imam dosta novih, ne treba mi toliko, pa ću rado pokloniti.

----------


## coccinella

Cure, ja sam joj jučer poslala paket sa nešto robice, pelena i 3 covera (1 small i dva large). Ima i fitted i pocket i AIO pelena, s tim da je samo jedna small, a ostale su M/L pelene. Nisam brojala koliko ima pelena, ali ima ih barem 10 mislim, ako ne i više. Uglavnom, htjela sam reći da bi bilo dobro da sada nakon ovih pošiljki malo prezbroji pelene da vidimo koliko joj još treba jer mislim da većih možda više neće trebati, ali zato manjih hoće.

----------


## tibica

Što se mene tiče možete slobodno slati meni pa ću joj odnijeti. Nema frke.
Za bliziće mi se čini da ne treba robice za sada. Samo je rekla čizmice zimske. Čini mi se da je ra već napisala broj nogice. Posteljinica i poplonići će sigurno dobro doći. Za pelene nema frke, objasnit ćemo joj.
Cure, ovdje kod nas u Ri se mora platiti 5 kn kad ti poštar doveze paket pa možda bolje da šaljete meni jer ona možda nema kod sebe taj tren, a ja uvijek imam sitnoga.
OT: Nebuloza je to što ako te poštar ne nađe doma pa ti ostavi žuti papirić da sam podigneš paket onda niš ne plaćaš.
*In love* mi idemo prekosutra u Crikvu pa ne trebaš TM-a tlačiti. Stane i u naš auto, a imamo i krovne nosače.
*Serpentina* molim te pošalji mi na pp broj moba i adresu da znam di ću te naći i da ti se najavim.

I najvažnije: Ako netko (cure u Ri i okolici) čuje da se iznajmljuje stančić kkakav povoljno...znate što vam je činiti.  :Grin:

----------


## pepi

Neka D.još kaže što treba za nju ili za kuću.Rado bih joj nešto poslala.

----------


## Tiwi

*Sun* danas ćemo poslati kutije (2 kom) a se nadam da će stići taman kad ti misliš ići do D. i klinaca.  :D 


*coccinella* slažem se s tobom po pitanju pelena. Ja sam slala i manje i veće. Pa sad kad vidi koliko joj je to - nek samo prišapne u kom smjeru da idemo dalje (bolje slati nekaj kaj treba nego duplo onog kaj ima).
Nisam bila sigurna jel se kuži u pelene skroz pa sam joj stavila u paket Rodinu brošuru o platnenim pelenama (i još pokoju  :Grin:  ) pa bi joj to trebalo pomoći. Čak sam se sjetila da imam 2 toplomjera pa sam joj stavila jedan, možda nema.. 

MM je oduševljen, puno vas sve pozdravlja i veli da ste super. Jako mu se svidja kako smo medjusobno povezane a udaljene   :Heart:

----------


## martinaP

Dodala sam još i ulje, te nekoliko konzervi hrane (tuna, narezak, paštete) za Danijelu. E, i pudinge za djecu. Spakirano je, čekam MM da ga pošaljem s tim na poštu.

I MM je dirnut pažnjom i brigom nepoznatih žena   :Heart:

----------


## suzyem

Cure i ja sam dirnuta, a bome i MM (on je svojevremeno bio nešto kao bračni savjetnik Danijeli i njenom mužu, al eto nije uspjelo), veli da se moram učlaniti u Rodu!
Pričala sam i mom šefu koji je oduševljen, a pošto mi često idemo poslovno u Rijeku, rekao je da ćemo je obavezno posjetiti i nešto joj odnijeti!
Bitno je da je ne zaboravimo, javile su mi se i cure koje ne mogu ništa odnijeti ali mogu pružiti ruku prijateljstva, podršku, pomoć!
Jedva čekam slikice!
Tiwi, ona ima paket kamarisica, to smo još davno kupile, skupljala je lovu od socijale, pa smo uzele rabljene, tako da ona zna s njima!

----------


## tibica

MM je stolar pa će montirati taj krevetić kad ga dovezemo.  :D 
Cure vi ste   :Saint:  .

----------


## Tiwi

> Cure i ja sam dirnuta, a bome i MM (on je svojevremeno bio nešto kao bračni savjetnik Danijeli i njenom mužu, al eto nije uspjelo), veli da se moram učlaniti u Rodu!


..pa baš dobro misli TM   :Smile:

----------


## Sun

suzyem jesi možda razgovarala s njom u vezi blizanaca? Paulita mi je dala broj koji da nazove za naručiti se na pregled kod fizijatra. Onda bi ona trebala samo uputnicu od svoje pedijatrice..

Evo još jedna ideja ako neko želi pomoći može joj kupiti bon za tel, ona koristi vip, a fiksni mislim da nema u stanu..

----------


## sanja74

> Evo još jedna ideja ako neko želi pomoći može joj kupiti bon za tel, ona koristi vip, a fiksni mislim da nema u stanu..


Pošaljite mi na pp broj moba, i uplatim do kraja vikenda.   :Heart:

----------


## suzyem

Ovo je odlična ideja za bon!
Sun, možda bi ti ili Tibica, kad je posjetite, porazgovarale s njom o tome, meni je teško ovak preko telefona... jer ona vjerojatno vjeruje doktorima kad kažu da je sve ok, al srce joj je uvijek govorilo da nešto nije u redu!

----------


## Sun

> Sun prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Evo još jedna ideja ako neko želi pomoći može joj kupiti bon za tel, ona koristi vip, a fiksni mislim da nema u stanu..
> 
> 
> Pošaljite mi na pp broj moba, i uplatim do kraja vikenda.


sanja74 šaljem, hvala ti   :Heart:

----------


## suzyem

Sanja   :Love:

----------


## Sun

> Ovo je odlična ideja za bon!
> Sun, možda bi ti ili Tibica, kad je posjetite, porazgovarale s njom o tome, meni je teško ovak preko telefona... jer ona vjerojatno vjeruje doktorima kad kažu da je sve ok, al srce joj je uvijek govorilo da nešto nije u redu!


budem ja, bez brige. pon, utorak ću do nje, odnest ću joj taj broj, popričat, reći joj da ću joj čuvat malenu dok to obavi i tako..

----------


## ra

cure, stvarno ste super.  :Smile:  
otići ću i ja jedan dan drugi tjedan do tamo, dogovorit ćemo se samo da sve ne dolazimo isti dan. 
samo da još upali nešto za novi stan...

----------


## pepi

Molim adresu na pp na koju mogu poslati paketić. 

Budući da su djeca koliko-toliko opskrbljena, ja bih rado D.poslala neke stvari za nju osobno, kozmetiku, detrdžente.

Molim podatke do 15,00 h jer preko vikenda nisam on-line.

----------


## sirena

evo da vas  i ja izvijestim!
danas idem do nje sa doktoricom i volonterkom iz jedne udruge u rijeci da se svi lijepo upoznaju i dogovore. uglavnom, ideja je slijedeća  :Shock: na odlazi na razgovore kod terapeuta a cura joj čuva djecu i/ili uskačete i vi cure(žene,majke  :Smile:  )
stan su joj našli od 200 eura na gornjoj vežici i sutra bi ga trebala pogledat.
udruga ima auto pa kad ju treba bacit kod doktora ili što već, samo se treba njima javit.
danas ćemo razgovarat o blizićima jer sam ju uz otvorenu ispriku što sam žandar izrešetala uzduž i poprijeko: ima li zdravstveno? ima li pedijatra? od čega živi? itd. pa sam detalje oko blizanaca ostavila za drugi put da me žena ne pošalje u onu stvar (a da je tolerantna, svaka joj čast). znači, danas ću se raspitat oko blizića. rekla mi je samo da doktori kažu da je sve ok ??!
toliko. izvještaj slijedi. čisto da se koordiniramo.

----------


## pepi

> Molim adresu na pp na koju mogu poslati paketić. 
> 
> Budući da su djeca koliko-toliko opskrbljena, ja bih rado D.poslala neke stvari za nju osobno, kozmetiku, detrdžente.
> 
> Molim podatke do 15,00 h jer preko vikenda nisam on-line.


Ajde dajte nečiju adresu na pp gdje bih mogla poslati pp!

----------


## pepi

> pp![/color]


mislila sam paketić  :Embarassed:

----------


## coccinella

*sirena*  :Naklon:

----------


## tibica

Razmišljam kako bi je nekako izvukli van na zrak da prošeta i udahne svježeg zraka. Možda da se mi dogovorimo za šetnju po njenom kvartu pa da ju nekako animiramo malo. Ipak nas treba par da hendlamo svu tu dječicu. Ra, Sun, thalia, in love...i ostatak Riječanki ...što mislite?

----------


## Serpentina

Ok, pakiram plahte za malenu i poplun mali, nešto pašte i klope koja moze stajati. 
Zato i pitam za igračke, da ne dofuram too much. Bojanka?

----------


## Serpentina

Tko zeli poslati bon: 
klik - upute za obnavljanje bona putem SMSa da se nju ne zatrpava kodovima. Samo dobije obavijest da ima novaca.

----------


## Tiwi

*sirena* super   :Smile:  

MM je danas prvi put nosio paket na poštu (meni je bio pretežak) - baš sam se iznenadila!! I uopće mu nije bilo teško čekati u redu isl. 

Sun - javi kad stigne (to je bila velika kutija, ovu manju šaljem sutra ujutro).

----------


## tibica

Kod mene je nešto stiglo ali moram na poštu podignuti. Nisam mogla tog trena otvoriti vrata.

----------


## Sun

sirena super!!! i super za stan, nadam se da će odgovarati. ja isto mogu pripomoći s prijevozom kad do toga dođe.
pepi šaljem ti adresu na pp.

tiwi javit ću čim stigne!

----------


## In love

Tibica, meni samo javite, ja sam za setnje...Imam ja doma jedna stara kolica za blizance, ako posluže :/

----------


## Sun

ima ona kolica za blizance   :Smile:

----------


## ronin

Adresu sam dobila,hvala tibica,ja ću u ponedjeljak poslati paket odjeće i obuće.Ja obuću nosim inače 38 no imam i dosta 39,tako da ću joj poslati jesenske cipele i čizmice.
poslati ću joj i odjeće,samo cure možda da je pitate jel joj treba debela zimska jakna,montica?
Tamnoplave je boje,može se nositi i dvostrano,no zauzela bi dosta mjesta u paketu pa da znam jel joj treba?

----------


## suzyem

> pepi prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Molim adresu na pp na koju mogu poslati paketić. 
> 
> Budući da su djeca koliko-toliko opskrbljena, ja bih rado D.poslala neke stvari za nju osobno, kozmetiku, detrdžente.
> 
> Molim podatke do 15,00 h jer preko vikenda nisam on-line.
> 
> ...


Jesi dobila adresu? Inače šaljemo sve na Tibicu, ste riješile?

----------


## tibica

> pepi prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  pepi prvotno napisa
> ...


Jesmo  :Smile:

----------


## sirena

stan ne odgovara jer traži isključivo grijanje na drva.
blizići nisu za fizijatra, dogovrili smo nešto drugo.

----------


## Tiwi

*sirena* kak misliš nisu za fizijatra?

----------


## sanja74

bon uplaćen   :Heart:

----------


## Serpentina

I ja sam joj jučer uplatila  :Smile: 
Zahvalila mi je SMSom pa smo se čule.
Draga ženica.
Ovako, spakirala sam pelate, paštu, par hig. potrepština, dvije boce ulja. Sad ću ovo za krevet. 
I oko mene svi hvale akciju, no smeta mi što nitko ne bi uletio sa pomoći. Samo hvale   :Rolling Eyes:  
No ajde, zato smo mi tu i drago mi je da jesmo  :Taps:

----------


## tibica

Ma ni ne treba nam nitko drugi.   :Razz:  
Zašto grijanje na drva? Zbog love, pretpostavljam? Vežica ima centralno uglavnom.
Ja ću je pitati ako joj treba kakav namještaj ili popravke neke napraviti po stanu. MM ima viška nekih ormarića u radioni pa bi joj mogao to prekrojiti ako treba.

----------


## ronin

tibica daj je pitaj jel joj treba debela zimska jakna...ako ne,da joj pošaljem druge stvari

----------


## Mariela

Prekjučer sam spremila nešto robice za starijeg dečka:
3 hlačice, 2 donja dijela pidžame, teksas jakna, 2 ljetne košulje (to je jedino što mi je ostalo sve ostalo sam već podijelila).
Nadam se da će moći iskoristiti. Broj uglavnom 92 (manje nemam), ali možda i bolje da ima i za poslije.

----------


## tibica

> tibica daj je pitaj jel joj treba debela zimska jakna...ako ne,da joj pošaljem druge stvari


Budem

----------


## tibica

Kaže da joj ne treba jakna. 
Kaže da cure plaču po cijeli dan, starija neće da spava i da joj je ludnica. 
Joj.

----------


## ronin

> Kaže da joj ne treba jakna. 
> Kaže da cure plaču po cijeli dan, starija neće da spava i da joj je ludnica. 
> Joj.


Ajoj.Nije joj lako.Nadam se da će joj Riječanke  barem malo olakšati svojim društvom i razgovorom  takve teške dane.

A ništa,onda,budem složila od svega po malo ...svojoj štićenici nisam mogla pomoći odjećom i obućom kad je puno veća od mene,mislila sam odnijeti robu u Caritas no ovako mi je puno,puno draže.

----------


## vitekova mamuška

Što joj još treba? Ja bih nekako pomogla, a ne znam što joj treba (sve čega se sjetim, već ima)  :/

----------


## vitekova mamuška

Evo popis stanova sa Burze, ne stignem zvati da pitam za grijanje  :/ :
1. D.Zamet, namještena garsonijera, 200E, 095/818-4642
2. G.Zamet, namještena garsonijera, 1500 kn, 327-099,091/327-0998
3. G.Zamet,jednosoban stan 35 m2,novouređeno,namješteno,200E + režije, 098/172-4854
4. Turnić, 200 E, garsonijera, 099/666-3399
5. Krnjevo, jednosoban stan, 200E, 099/666-3399
6. Marčeljeva draga, 36m2, 1600 kn+režije, 095/818-4642
7.jednosoban stan,nepiše gdje, namješten, 200E, 091/564-4804
8. Pehlin, 4m2, jednosoban stan,uredan,nemješten,parking, terasa, 200E+režije, 091/548-9167
9. Srdoči, 180E, 099/666-3399
10.Vojak, namještena garsonijera, 200E, 091/728-7077

Nadam se da sambar malo pomogla   :Smile:

----------


## martinaP

> *sirena* kak misliš nisu za fizijatra?


I mene ovo zanima, nekako mi ta izjava da "nisu za fizijatra" nije zazvučala kao olakšanje  :/ .

Ja sam (tj. MM) paket jučer poslala na adresu od Sun, pa valjda bude dostavljen u ponedjeljak-utorak.

----------


## suzyem

> Što joj još treba? Ja bih nekako pomogla, a ne znam što joj treba (sve čega se sjetim, već ima)  :/




Cure, ajmo probati to malo organizirati da je ne zatrpamo stvarima i hranom, nego, recimo da napravimo rezerve, znači sad ih opskrbimo, pa ćemo tamo poslije Nove godine opet nas nekoliko vidjeti što im treba pa im pomoći. 

Znači, Vitekova mamuška, ona će sad dobiti dovoljno, pa možemo opet za mjesec, dva pitati što fali, pa onda mogu sudjelovati oni koji ovaj put nisu mogli ništa poslati 
 :Wink:

----------


## vitekova mamuška

> vitekova mamuška prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Što joj još treba? Ja bih nekako pomogla, a ne znam što joj treba (sve čega se sjetim, već ima)  :/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cure, ajmo probati to malo organizirati da je ne zatrpamo stvarima i hranom, nego, recimo da napravimo rezerve, znači sad ih opskrbimo, pa ćemo tamo poslije Nove godine opet nas nekoliko vidjeti što im treba pa im pomoći. 
> ...


Slažem se   :Love:

----------


## Paulita

MM je donio deterđent za robu od 3l i za suđe od litre.

Zapravo se slažem da joj ne natrpamo odjednom hrpu toga, ako će ionako selit.

----------


## tibica

Ja sam sad malo u dilemi.
Moj tata je donio iz Crvenog križa punu vreću robice za njezine klince. Ja sam to pokušala probrati ali nitimogu odrediti veličinu, a nisam ni sigurna da joj to treba. Sad ne znam da li da joj to odnesem sve pa neka si izabere ako nešto želi zadržati.  :?  Što vi mislite?
Jedan paket je stigao na moju adresu i stoji u bunkeru. Nadam se da ćemo to danas dostaviti. 
Trebali bi danas do serpentine po krevetić popodne, a ovdje je taaaakvo gadno vrijeme i maglušina. Nema veze.

----------


## vitekova mamuška

Je li našla stan?

----------


## tibica

Krevetić je dostavljen.
I paketić iz Pirovca isto.
I puuno robice za klince i nešto posteljine...

----------


## suzyem

Super!  :D 
Kad će slikice?

----------


## tibica

> Super!  :D 
> Kad će slikice?


  :Embarassed:  

 nisam stigla   :Embarassed:

----------


## marta

> Krevetić je dostavljen.
> I paketić iz Pirovca isto.
> I puuno robice za klince i nešto posteljine...


Jel jaknica odgovara?

----------


## marta

> Ja sam sad malo u dilemi.
> Moj tata je donio iz Crvenog križa punu vreću robice za njezine klince. Ja sam to pokušala probrati ali nitimogu odrediti veličinu, a nisam ni sigurna da joj to treba. Sad ne znam da li da joj to odnesem sve pa neka si izabere ako nešto želi zadržati.  :?  Što vi mislite?
> Jedan paket je stigao na moju adresu i stoji u bunkeru. Nadam se da ćemo to danas dostaviti. 
> Trebali bi danas do serpentine po krevetić popodne, a ovdje je taaaakvo gadno vrijeme i maglušina. Nema veze.


Tibica, meni je palo napamet da smo ju prilicno zatrpali s odjecom za djecu. Kako bi bilo da ti to sve na kraju s njom proberes i da sav visak ode dalje? Opet nekome tko treba? 
Cini mi se da bi sirena (ako sam dobro skuzila) mogla znati/saznati za jos zena kojima je potrebna pomoc.

----------


## Sun

tibice, vidim dasi otvorila još jedan topic gdje tražiš krevetić, šta joj treba još jedan? Ja imam madrac 120x60 pa ako se nađe netko tko ima krevetac...
Kod mene su dvije vreće stvari što je danas dala balarosa, hrana i kozmetika, čekam još neke paketiće pa ću joj odnesti

----------


## suzyem

Cure, javila mi se Danijela SMS-om, puno sve pozdravlja, zahvaljuje mi što sam pokrenula akciju i svima vama koji pomažete, jer, njene riječi su: Još malo bi me ova četiri zida progutala   :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## dupla duplica

Cure, fenomenalne ste! :D 

tek sad vidim topic, zapravo srela sam nekidan tibicu   :Love:   i ra kad su išle k njoj i nadala se upoznat ju, ali tada nije mogla van.
ja ću joj se isto javiti svakako, blizu sam i uvijek za šetnju, razgovor, podršku, i ostalo što zatreba, mada vidim da ste se odlično već dosad organizirale...ma bravo!
čini mi se dobar prijedlog da ju ne prekrcamo stvarima, nego da se svakih nekoliko tjedana napravi nova akcija.
ja ju isto mogu voziti ako treba doktoru ili u šetnju ili negdje.

ako idete sutra ili preksutra k njoj, i budete izašli u šetnju, ja bi se pridružila (sama sam s klincima pa joj ipak ne mogu vodit gore još i moja dva hahara, ali ako šetamo možemo popričat ili popit kavu vani) pa recite kada, može?

sirena, tebi posebna  :Kiss:

----------


## Sun

duplice dupla, ja namjeravam sutra ili preksutra do nje, ali teško da ćemo ju nagovoriti na šetnju, barem sam takav dojam stekla prvi put.. Ali ako hoćeš možeš doći do nje, ima mjesta za igru, čisto je i nema opasnosti za klince. Meni je bilo baš drago kako se moj luky tamo fino odmah oslobodio i htio družiti s nenim blizićima. Mislim da je njoj najviše stalo do društva, do prijateljice.. treba joj baš to, da se malo opusti.

----------


## dupla duplica

ma može, Sun, nema beda, samo...nisi ti vidla moje fakine u akciji....  :Laughing:  
mislila sam, pasalo bi joj izaći van, popit kavu i malo na zrak - i njoj i djeci. beba se može vozit i u kolicima, npr. umjesto jednog mog malca, a drugog nosim, a još bolje bi bilo da joj nabavimo neku maramu, sling ili slično da može i sama van...možda je još preumorna i slaba, ali u proljeće će moći ići tako van i bez nas. samo da vidi da se može, ako joj napravimo društvo sada često i još kasnije svaki drugi put, ohrabrit ćemo ju. ne?
dakle, ideja - posudit joj maramu ili sling ako tko ima.

----------


## Sun

mislim da bi morala prvo vidjeti nekoga da šeće s tako malom bebom u marami/slingu. ja sam joj to već pričala, ali ona je full u strahu ići s bebom van. možda uspijemo to promijeniti   :Smile:  aigurno bi im svima koristilo malo zraka!

----------


## tibica

:D  :D  :D 
Ja se svako jutro razveselim na ovom topicu.
Za krevetić sam otvorila još onda ali nitko nije reagirao na burzi pa sam zaboravila na njega.
I ja mislim da ju treba izvući iz kuće. Znam da je meni puno lakše kad udahnem malo svježeg zraka i prošetam.

Poslala mi je sinoć poruku da se zahvaljuje svima nama i marti i svima koji šalju pakete. Možete joj slobodno dati br. moba da vam se osobno zahvali jer mi se čini da bi voljela to.

----------


## ra

da da, ako netko ima *maramu* viška...

david je bio u marami, pa je znatiželjno pitala, kako, šta... mala valjda ima i grčiće, pa joj to možda olakša.
sun, ako ideš do nje sutra, mogu i ja, pa ćemo ponijeti maramu da proba. pa ako joj se svidi, idemo u potragu. 

duplice, pošalji mi broj na pp, pa ćemo ti se javiti ako izađemo u šetnju.

----------


## Sun

hm ja imam jednu kratku maramu, 3.20, bojim se da bi joj to bilo malo. A imam i jednu improviziranu od plahti   :Smile:  (to jhe deanova najdraža   :Grin:  ). sling još koristimo dosta. A budemo vidjeli.. lako ćemo nabaviti ako bude htjela.

----------


## ra

ma samo za probu, uzet ću ja svoju (imam samo jednu   :Sad:  ), pa poslije u akciju. 
a možda i ne pokaže interes...

----------


## tibica

Cure kada idete?

Ja i duplica bi mogle prošetati (ako bude lijepo vrijeme) dok vi odete do nje pa se nađemo vani svi skupa.

----------


## Serpentina

"Nisi normalna, sto toga toliko. ovo mi dode kao da mi je bio djed mraz. sve je fantasticno, nemam rijeci da ti zahvalim. STVARNO Veeeliko HVALA od mene i mojih anđela!" 
 :Love:  

... veli naša Danijela. 
 Na to sam joj rekla što je od koga (od mene je bio krevetic, trenerka, posteljina, majica za nju, nešto hig. potrepština, poplun za  malu i jedan veliki i dupla posteljina, nešto malo klope). Zahvalna je i čini mi se da se ipak razveselila. Razlika je u tonu poruke od prije par dana i ovih od jučer. Dogovorile smo se da ćemo se vidjeti u srijedu prije mog ispita. Predložila sam joj šetnjicu na što je samo rekla ok, bez negdovoanja. No opet, to može biti samo otkantavanje. Rekla je da ima kolica i za blizice i za malu.
Žalila se je da joj malena slabo jede, dva puta na dan ok, ostalo jako male količine kao tek rođena beba, a kako sam dojilica ne znam koje bi rješenje bilo. To je dosta muči.

----------


## Sun

nije baš neko vrijeme za šetnju, južina i kišurina. bit će dana za šetnju, nema potrebe forsirati. rasporedite se rađe kroz tjedan da joj pravite društvo svaka koliko može, treba njoj netko za razgovor.
A kad bude neki lijepi sunčani dan onda ćemo ju poterati u šetnju   :Smile:

----------


## Serpentina

to je bio prijedlog  :Smile: 
Ne forsanje. 
Idem učit.

----------


## Sun

serpentina nisam to tebi odgovarala, ti si mi uletila   :Smile:  
moj je bio odgovor za sutra. sutra neće biti lijepo vrieme za šetnju.

----------


## martinaP

> Žalila se je da joj malena slabo jede, dva puta na dan ok, ostalo jako male količine kao tek rođena beba, a kako sam dojilica ne znam koje bi rješenje bilo. To je dosta muči.


I bebe na formuli znaju štrajkati, pa joj preporuči isto što bi i dojilici: pokušati nahraniti u polusnu, u miru i tišini ako je moguće. Je li bila s bebicom na prvom pregledu, kako napreduje?

----------


## Paulita

Nisam sigurna da li ću se moći zaletit do nje. Jel joj hitan deterđent za robu i suđe? Ako nije, ja joj ga čuvam pa ću možda oko Božića moć do nje. Ako treba, neka mi se javi netko pa da svrati do mene po njega.

----------


## Sun

Paulita čuvaj pa kad stigneš   :Smile:  

ja upravo našla u sandučiću dva žuta listića, kasnije ću po to pa joj sutra nosim   :Heart:

----------


## tibica

OT: Jaaaaaako sam ljuta na naše poštare. Ja sam doma cijeli dan i nema šanse da me nije našao doma. A on pozvoni na parlafon i kad se nitko ne spusti do portuna ostavi papirić i ode.   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## suzyem

Danijeli je stigao paket iz Vinkovaca! Molim da mi se javi osoba koja je to poslala na pp, Danijela bi joj htjela zahvaliti   :Love:

----------


## Sun

> OT: Jaaaaaako sam ljuta na naše poštare. Ja sam doma cijeli dan i nema šanse da me nije našao doma. A on pozvoni na parlafon i kad se nitko ne spusti do portuna ostavi papirić i ode.


nemqaš šta biti ljuta, tako oni rade. Veće pakete ni ne nose, samo listić. Tako to ide.

----------


## Sun

ajme cure, tiwi, martinaP - išla sam sad u poštu, došli vaši paketi! Jedva sam ih donjela u auto!!Nemam pojma kako ću sutra ta dva ogromna paketa i Lukas i još dve vreće od Balarose. ima da krepam. valjda ću nekako uspjet to izmajmunirat   :Smile:  
hvala cure   :Heart:

----------


## suzyem

Sun, drži se   :Laughing:

----------


## Serpentina

Sun gdje ti je mladost nestala? Samo hrabro   :Grin:

----------


## Teta81

vidim da je vec skoro sve organizirano... super ste... ja se javljam za izvlacenje van iz kuce i setnju... tibica, dd?

----------


## suzyem

Paket je stigao od naše Cocinelle i ovim putem joj Danijela i ja od srca zahvaljujemo!   :Love:

----------


## tibica

> vidim da je vec skoro sve organizirano... super ste... ja se javljam za izvlacenje van iz kuce i setnju... tibica, dd?


Čim se vrijeme popravi.   :Love:

----------


## PetraRi

I mi bismo rado pomogli, pa bih vas molila da kazete sto bi im jos bilo potrebno. mozete mi poslati i pp. svakako bismo htjeli pomoci naravno koliko nam to nase mogucnosti dopustaju...

----------


## dupla duplica

Sun, jesam li ti poslala broj moba? javi mi se sutra kad dolaziš, da ti dođem pomoć - mogu čuvat klince dok ti nosiš, onda ja nosim- ti čuvaš, i tako....  :Laughing:

----------


## dupla duplica

joj, Sun! poslah ti krivo otipkan broj, sad sam išla gledat - daj pogledaj u pp kako glasi...pa me zovi sutra...  :Love:

----------


## flower

a ja tek dosla na ovaj topik  :shock: 

duplice mozes joj pokazati na mojoj marami - nosenje, ako zeli nositi dijete tako neka bude na posudbi kod nje

----------


## Tiwi

I meni je ovo prvi topik svako jutro, koji pogledam, i zaista me super razveseli.   :Heart:  

Sun, to je onaj veći. Malo manji je otputovao jučer ujutro (opet je MM bio u akciji) pa bi ti taj mogao sutra doći. Palo mi je na pamet da će ti biti malo teško s tim svim, ali evo duplice u pomoć   :Grin:   Ma tak mi je to sve super!!

Veli MM kad kupimo novi auto (čekamo kredit) - onda možemo jedan vikend na izlet do Rijeke  :D  :D  Nadam se da ćete nas primiti jer se ne snalazimo baš najbolje a voljeli bismo vidjeti D i klince i Riječke cure velikog srca. 

Sad sam skužila da je jučer stigao Cocinellin paket - genijalno - bit će veselja s platnenima - a sutra dolazi i moj s pelenama   :Wink:  

Ja sad zapravo mislim da treba vidjeti neki rezime ako još nekaj treba, da se ne duplamo previše. Pa onda pomalo s vremena na vrijeme.

----------


## tibica

Ja bi oko 13 danas išla podignuti na poštu još jedan paket pa bi odvezla gore. Kad vi idete kod nje?

----------


## suzyem

Tibica ne zaboravi foto aparat   :Wink:  
Možeš joj malo pomoći s pelenama od Coci? Ona je imala samo kamarisice, pa je oduševljena s ovima   :Love:  
Mislim da bi joj marama jako pomogla, jer kaže da ne kuha po noći blizancima da ne bi imali što jesti jer je beba jako zahtjevna i samo plače zbog grčića   :Sad:

----------


## tibica

Mogu, nema frke. Ne znam da ću ulaziti unutra jer ako idu Sun i ra bit će nas previše. Ja mogu prošetati s duplicom i tetom81 dok one s njom poćakulaju. Ma već ćemo se mi dogovoriti.  :Love:

----------


## dupla duplica

flower, odlična ideja! Znaš da mi je palo to na pamet...ali nisam te stigla pitati šta misliš. marama mi se ionako stalno vozi u autu, jedino nije oprana, ali mogu joj i danas dati. samo, curke, ja nisam nosila tako malu bebu i imam slabo iskustvo u nošenju u odnosu na vas - vi uskočite!

cure, kad se ide? tibica ima moj broj mobitela, a Sun sam poslala krivi broj - tibić, imaš ti njen broj? ili ti flower, ili bilo tko, pa nek mi pošalje? mislim da smo govorile ić oko 10-11, ali može i kasnije, naravno.

još jedna ideja - ako ne stiže kuhat, možda bismo mogle svako toliko nešto joj donijeti kuhano (ja se javljam, a grozna sam što se tiče kuhanja, nit znam puno, nit stignem baš), tek tolko da se jedan dan odmori. šta kažete?

----------


## coccinella

> Paket je stigao od naše Cocinelle i ovim putem joj Danijela i ja od srca zahvaljujemo!


  :Love:  
I drugi put!   :Heart:

----------


## tibica

DD imaš PP.

----------


## PetraRi

curke, mi cekamo popis potrebnih stvari pa da se pridruzimo. (ja i MM)
citam spominjete maramu, ja ju nazalost nemam, ako joj treba marama voljela bih podijeliti iznos s nekim ili sama kupiti. neznam koliko to kosta, jer ja to nisam nosila. hrana, pelene itd....samo recite

----------


## Balarosa

Ima li ona zamrzivač?

----------


## Teta81

a moze li meni netko objasnit na pp malo poblize situaciju jer sad razmisljam i jos mi nije jasno zasto ona nije u sugurnoj kuci...

----------


## tibica

> a moze li meni netko objasnit na pp malo poblize situaciju jer sad razmisljam i jos mi nije jasno zasto ona nije u sugurnoj kuci...


Pa ja sam joj spominjala pa je ona rekla: Što ću ja tamo, to je za zlostavljane žene. 

 :?

----------


## Teta81

mislim da bi joj tamo bilo puno jednostavnije... no ok, njen izbor... bez obzira na sve, treba joj pomoci

----------


## tibica

> Ima li ona zamrzivač?


Vidjela sam hladnjak ali nisam sigurna da ima zamrzivač.

 :/

----------


## suzyem

> Teta81 prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> a moze li meni netko objasnit na pp malo poblize situaciju jer sad razmisljam i jos mi nije jasno zasto ona nije u sugurnoj kuci...
> 
> 
> Pa ja sam joj spominjala pa je ona rekla: Što ću ja tamo, to je za zlostavljane žene. 
> 
>  :?


Ona smatra da se iz toga izvukla, pošto njen muž ne zna gdje živi, itd, ne može do nje, kontaktiraju samo preko socijanog radnika i smatra da bi joj tamo bilo puno lošije. Jednom kad je bila kod mene zvale smo B.A.B.E. , međutim, tad djeca nisu bila kod nje i nije bilo mogućnosti da je smjeste  :?

----------


## Sun

evo i mene nazad. D je primila kutiju od martinep, kutiju od tiwi, dvije vreće od balarose.

tiwi - jako se razveselila robi za sebe, baš mi se čini da su joj se neke stvari jako svidjele, jakna npr.. I ona jaknica za njenog Petra ju je isto razveselila..

Svima se jako jako zahvaljuje i moli vas da sad neko vrijeme ne šaljete više jer stvarno nema kamo sa stvarima, mali je taj stan, a možete misliti koliko je opreme za troje djece!

Dobro se drži, u subotu joj dođe mama, bit će kod nje neko vrijeme pa će opet biti lakše uz njenu pomoć.

Rekla je da bi skupila robicu koju su njeni prerasli pa poslala nekome kome treba.

Isprobali smo i maramu od ra, ali joj je prekratka a i nekako je ona full nesigurna s bebicom, stalno se pretjerano boji.

Glava mi puca pa nemrem ad detaljnije, javim se poslje.

hvala vam svima, cure divne ste   :Heart:

----------


## tibica

Ja nisam stigla otići. A i nebi mogla sama s malom pokupiti paket i odnjeti ga kod nje. Kad ulovim MM-a da ode smontirati krevetić ću otići i ja odnjeti paket.

----------


## Serpentina

Super Sve ide dakle  :Smile: 
I meni pala ideja na pamet o SKući. Eto.
Idem sutra kod nje, ispitat situaciju.   :Grin:

----------


## In love

Ima u Rijeci, na Podmurvicama Dom Sv. Ane, tamo će je primit. Ima tamo svu stručno pomoč za nju i za dijecu...  :/

----------


## In love

Tek sada sam vidjela da bih htjela maramu...Ja imam jedan sling viška ako posluži   :Smile:

----------


## ra

in love, ponesi, pa ćemo isprobati.   :Smile:

----------


## dupla duplica

ja na kraju nisam išla k njoj gore u stan...bilo nas previše pa da ne stvaram gužvu...
htjela bih prošetat s njom i možda sjest na kavu, ako bude prilike, ali imam dojam da joj često netko izvede blizance u šetnju, pa je to super!!! (to ni ja nemam  :Laughing:  - baš sam zločesta...)
pa ću drugi put, da sad ne navaljujemo svi...

cure, super ste mi!
a mislim da sigurna kuća nije nužna za nju, mislim, možda bi joj bilo malo lakše, ali tko zna? ako je njoj ovako bolje....zato smo sve mi tu.  :Love:

----------


## Tiwi

Bok svima   :Love:  

Ja sam tako znatiželjna - Sun, dal je stigla i druga kutija ? Mislim, super će im doć i pelene koje su unutra ali spremila sam i malo slatkiša pa sam se nadala da će stići ono Nikole   :Smile:

----------


## Sun

tiwi jučer nije došla, možda danas?!
Samo ne znam bi li ja danas stigla odnesti  :/  Lukasu će doći baka iz Italije pa nam je danas malo nezgodno. Ali ko zna možda se i uspijemo izorganizirati

----------


## Dia

ajde nek netko i meni pp-a adresu da posaljem paketic

----------


## Sun

evo donio poštar žutka. sad uspavljujem lukasa, kad se probudi ćemo valja po paket  :D

----------


## ovca_i_janjad

Bi li joj bilo lakše s klokanicom?

----------


## Sun

klokanicu ima. klokanica smije tek od tri mjeseca

----------


## Tiwi

> evo donio poštar žutka. sad uspavljujem lukasa, kad se probudi ćemo valja po paket  :D



 :D Baš super!! 

Tek sad sam se dokopala foruma tj interneta.. 
Crkava mi laptop (kuler) a ne da mi se u Buzin zbog toga.

Sun, hvala što obavljaš ovaj teži, tehnički dio umjesto nas  :Kiss:

----------


## Dia

evo moj paketic ceka adresu   :Cekam:

----------


## suzyem

Tibice? Ja ti mogu dati Danijelinu, ako se Tibica ne javi...

----------


## Dia

meni svejedno ciju adresu, al ste rekle da danijela bas i ne moze do poste  :/

----------


## Sun

> Sun prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> evo donio poštar žutka. sad uspavljujem lukasa, kad se probudi ćemo valja po paket  :D
> 
> 
> 
>  :D Baš super!! 
> 
> ...


nisam stigla jučer   :Sad:  
došla mi je mama, a kako se rijetko vidimo nisam mogla otići.. Danas ću to obaviti pa javim!

Dia evo poslat ću ti ja moju na pp

----------


## Tiwi

Nije uopće bed. 

Koliko sam uspjela ovako preko topika skužiti, D. je super ženskica i skromna i draga pa će se jednako veseliti i danas. 

 :Kiss:

----------


## tibica

Joj cure, ja sam grozna   :Sad:  . Nisam još stigla ni odnjeti ovaj jedan paket što imam doma. U groznoj sam gužvi. Imam u novčaniku trenutno 4 žuta papirića (2 za mene i 2 za MM-a). Idemo večeras do pošte kad on dođe s posla pa možda skočimo do nje da joj odnesem ovaj što je doma.

----------


## tibica

Pepi paket je stigao. Jedva sam ga donjela do auta. Sutra idem sve dostaviti. Nadam se  :/ . Sun kad ti ideš?

----------


## Sun

bila danas.

Tiwi prekrasne pelenice i robica i sve. I razglednica. D ti se svim srcem zahvaljuje i kaže da joj je već neugodno.. Svima zahvaljuje na svemu što ste joj poslali, onako je sva na sto čuda i ne može vjerovati da postoje tako dobri ljudi..





> Veli MM kad kupimo novi auto (čekamo kredit) - onda možemo jedan vikend na izlet do Rijeke   Nadam se da ćete nas primiti jer se ne snalazimo baš najbolje a voljeli bismo vidjeti D i klince i Riječke cure velikog srca.


ovo mi je promaklo, naravno da ćemo vas dočekati i sve što treba   :Heart:  

u nedelju joj dolazi mama pa će imati pomoć kroz neko vrijeme.
ja se stalno u srcu nadam da će se ti njeni starci opametiti i pozvati ju doma.. to bi stvarno za sve bilo naj naj!
Ona dobro izgleda, klinci su isto popodne življi, do sada sam uvijek bila prijepodne, a tada su blizići već umorni i spremni za spavanac pa su mi uvijek izgledali nekako čudni. sad su bili razigrani, moj L se nešto zaigrao s njima. Ma sve 5
 :Smile:

----------


## Tiwi

:Laughing:  

ma srce mi je puno   :Love:

----------


## Tiwi

Dakle - ovaj je trebao biti  :D 

Jesam šašava   :Laughing:   (sad paše)

----------


## Serpentina

Ja sam bila kod nje u srijedu. Ona živi u nadi da će njezini doći k svijesti. Draga je, skromna i čudila se kako sam ja strašno mlada  :Smile: 
Uglavnom, klinci su preslatki, slikala sam ih. Jedva sam je nagovorila da mi prepusti malenu da joj dam bocu dok sredi I. 
blizancima nedostaje pažnje i skroz mi ih je žao. Ona brižna spava po cca sat na dan, bilo bi super kada bi se klinci mogli uzeti kod nekoga da ona odspava. (utopija, ali... valjda će joj mama pomoći):

----------


## tibica

Bili smo jučer kod D. Složili smo krevetić i dostavili pakete. Svima se zahvaljuje i čuva vaše adrese da b9i vam jednog dana mogla zahvaliti pismom ili osobno. 
Dok smo bili tamo došli su joj mama i brat. Mama je   :Rolling Eyes:   a brat je super.
Ne mogu sada pisati mala je nervozna.

----------


## Sun

aj kad stigneš napiši, baš me zanima. Taj njen brat je neki totalni dobrotvor koliko sam skužila, a mama?

----------


## tibica

Brat je mlađi on nje dosta čini mi se. Živi u Zg i baš mi izgleda kao neka dobrica. Malo je zbunjen.   :Grin:  
A mama...ne znam što da kažem. Odmah je uzela bliziće i igrala se s njima i izgrlila ih. Onda je maloj pokazivala križ na zidu i kao: "Ljubi Isusa, ljubi Isusa"   :Rolling Eyes:   Tu sam se malo zamislila. Mislim, nisam ja neka velika vjernica ali mrzim ove što glume i ližu oltare, a u životu više brinu što će selo reći nego za svoju krv. 
Stari nije došao naravno.
Donijeli su dosta stvari, mlijeko, kolače, i još par torbi nečega.
D. je iscrpljena. Mala P. ima tvrdu zelenu stolicu i manje jede u zadnje vrijeme.

----------


## Sun

:Sad:

----------


## suzyem

Da, znam da ju mama pila s tom vjerom, Danijela je vjernica, al mama joj jako pretjeruje...
Brat joj je dobro stituiran i on joj pomaže financijski, koliko može, Danijela mi je milion puta rekla da ne želi njega stopirati u životu...
Ono što je dosta vas primjetilo je da je Danijela čista (možda se malo previše opterećuje s time) i da pazi što djeca jedu, itd. al da joj fali topline u odnosu prema djeci... znam, teško je stići sve napraviti i svima pružiti pažnju, al eto vi koje je posjećujete probajte nekako pričati s njom, da ne mora sve u kući biti idealno, pa može nekada propustiti kuhanje, da je djeci bitnije da se njima netko bavi...
Al, poznam je ja, i kako je živjela, učahurena je u sebe i teško se otvara  :/

----------


## tibica

Da, dosta je opterećena nekim redom, čistoćom i rasporedom. Mislim da je ipak vežnije da se malo pomazi s maleckom jer je ona sad počela kužiti stvari. Ja sam ju jučer malo nosila i već se počela smiješiti i baš voli kad joj netko priča. A D. nema za nju puno vremena jer ima posla oko blizića. I sama kaže da ju nema vremena dizati iz krevetića između hranjenja nego samo kad ju treba nahraniti ili ako baš plače. Baš je MM komentirao kako je mala super jer leži u krevetiću i ne javlja se. Meni to baš nije super nego kao da se već navikla.  :Sad:  
Brat je situiran definitivno, vidi se po autu koje vozi. Mislim, nije ništa posebno, ali u odnosu na D. izgledalo mi je kao da vozi rollsa.

----------


## pepi

tibice, nadam se da će joj barem neka odjeća odgovarati.

----------


## Serpentina

*"Ljubi Isusa, ljubi Isusa"*  :Unsure:  
 :shock:  
Grozno, ali koliko se ja sjećam kršćanstvo isto propagira neke ideje o pomoći drugome.

Probala sam joj obratiti pažnju da kuća ne mora biti čista ali djeca moraju primati ljubavi i da ona mora spavati ali ništa od toga. Bitno da je čisto.

----------


## Sun

mislim cure da ste krenule u skroz krivom smjeru. Kod nje je fakat bitno da je čisto i da se održava red jer ona sama s troje malenih ako jedan dan zapusti nešto to rezultira kaosom.. u smislu da onda ima još manje vremena za posvetiti djeci jer mora sređivati stvari.. Meni je često teško pratiti Lukasov ritam, zamislite malo kako je s troje različitih.. I da bilo bi super kad bi se uspjela više posvećivati djeci, ali nemojmo ju sad kritizirati radi toga što ne uspjeva. Ima neke stavove koje bi ja volila da se promjene - tipa misli da bebu ne treba previše nositi da se ne navikne, pa da onda ona ne stiže ništa oko blizanaca i tako... 

Druga stvar - preteško joj je i s te emotivne strane - zato bi bilo bitno da ima prijateljicu, da se ima kome povjeriti, razgovarati. Bilo bi super i kad bi razgovarala s nekim psihologom, ali ona smatra da joj to ne treba  :/

----------


## tibica

> tibice, nadam se da će joj barem neka odjeća odgovarati.


Bila je definitivno zadovoljna s odjećom. Na paketu se izbrisala tvoja adresa pa sam joj obećala da ću saznati i javiti joj. Pošto skuplja adrese svih cura koje su pomogle. Može na PP?

----------


## Tiwi

*Sun* slažem se s tobom. 

Naša mišljenja i stavovi, pa i načini življenja mogu biti toliko različiti, a opet svi jako volimo svoju djecu. Zato ne treba kritizirati, nego napraviti odmak, a ono gdje se možete jače angažirati je povezati se u nekim točkama koje s njom imate i opustiti se i dozvoliti si jedno divno prijateljstvo. 

Najljepše mi je kad se družim s ljudima koji su od mene različiti ali smo dovoljno povezani da nam to nimalo ne smeta.   :Heart:  

Ma koliko joj mama bila vakva i onakva, ipak je mama. I vjerojatno joj puno znači da su bar malo zajedno. 

I svima još jednom veliki   :Love:   za trud.

----------


## tibica

E, još sam nešto zaboravila. Rekla je D. da joj boca plina traje 20 dana (mojima traje 2 mjeseca a puno ga troše) i da se ponekad osjeti miris plina u stanu pa ono...  :Rolling Eyes:  Ne znam. Kaže da joj je netko to gledao i da je sve ok, ali nekako mi je to čudno da tako brzo potroši plin.

----------


## Tiwi

> E, još sam nešto zaboravila. Rekla je D. da joj boca plina traje 20 dana (mojima traje 2 mjeseca a puno ga troše) i da se ponekad osjeti miris plina u stanu pa ono...  Ne znam. Kaže da joj je netko to gledao i da je sve ok, ali nekako mi je to čudno da tako brzo potroši plin.


Đizs  :shock: 

Ovo mi ziher nema smisla. Treba svaki put pri mijenjanju boce stavljati novi dihtung, a najbolje bi bilo i da se kupi novo crijevo za svaki slučaj (to zbilja nije skupo). Ako joj je brat sada tamo, možda da on pogleda. Ili ako se netko od vaših muževa razumije. 

Mi recimo ne diramo uopće plinsku bocu - imamo dostavu plina, čovjek donese, montira, provjeri, popriča usput s nama i sve 5. Bar znam da je to napravljeno kako treba. 

Plina me užasno strah. Ako osjeti miris plina svakako mora provjeriti. 

Btw: meni boca traje po 5 mjeseci   :Smile:

----------


## Mariela

Ako dosta kuha ne čudi me da joj boca plina traje 20 dana.
I kod nas je to često slučaj, ali kako sam ja doma, dijete mi alregično na konzervanse, pa kuham gotovo sva tri obroka i boca plina mi traje otprilike toliko (a miris plina ne osjetimo, MM mijenja bocu i sve je u redu). Doduše jedno vrijeme sam sumnjala da možda sad malo manje napune bocu u ovoj našoj banana državi bez ikakve kontrole, ali vjerojatno je ipak u pitanju pojačana potrošnja.

----------


## tibica

Ona kaže da kuha samo blizićima ručak. Znači jednom na dan. 
 :/

----------


## Mariela

Onda je to jako sumnjivo, trebalo bi provjeriti taj plin pod hitno.

----------


## suzyem

Bome je, ja kuham dnevno dva puta, i traje mi boca po dva mjeseca!

----------


## Sun

stigao još jedan paket, Dia   :Heart:  
morat će na žalost odležati koji dan kod mene jer sam malo u gužvi, ali čim ulovim vremena ću odnesti

----------


## Dia

nema beda, nije nis pokvarljivo u njemu
 :Heart:

----------


## tibica

Cure zvala me jučer jedna ženskica da iznajmljuje stan na Turniću. 40 m2, 200 € + režije. Što mislite. NIsam ju još nazvala jer ja trenutno nemam vremena ići pogledati. Sama sam doma s malom a AS mi je kod MM-a u autu. Ima tko volje dogovoriti se s njom?

----------


## Sun

pa jesi ju pitala jel ima koja soba ili je garsonjera?

nemamo šta mi to gledati, nazovi D i reci joj pa neka ona odluči što će. sad joj je mama tu, stigne se zaletit pogledati ako joj odgovara. ja ju ev. mogu odvesti

----------


## tibica

Javila sam joj pa neka ona dalje odluči. Dala sam joj broj.

----------


## la11

tek sada vidim ovo 

šta bi joj još trebalo? 
sun,ti ćeš znati,da ne pakiram bezveze neke stvari koje joj ne trebaju.

----------


## Hady

Uh, i ja,,,,, kako mogu pomoći? Imam nešto Petrine robe od prošle godine pa ako treba i što još? Sun, reci pa da nešto skupim.....

----------


## Hady

Winnie the pooh iznajmljuje stan, pa možda da se s njom čuje? Istina, ne znam niti cijenu, niti veličinu stana, ali možda bude jednoj i drugoj odgovaralo....

----------


## Sun

PetraRi Daniela zahvaljuje od srca, primila je i tvoj dar   :Heart:

----------


## coccinella

Ja sam se danas baš iznenadila jer sam primila čestitku za Božić od Daniele. Daniela, hvala ti.  :Love:   :Heart:

----------


## dupla duplica

cure, jel tko bio do nje zadnje vrijeme? kako su?

----------


## Sun

ja se čujem s njom mna mob, šaljemo si poruke i to. 
Nekako mi je blesavo sad kad joj je mama tamo, ne znam..
Ali otići ću ovaj tjedan jer joj moram odnesti još jedan paketić.

Zvuči ok, rekla mi je da se uspjela malo odmoriti i tako.. Svima zahvaljuje od srca... 
 :Heart:

----------


## la11

> šta bi joj još trebalo? 
> sun,ti ćeš znati,da ne pakiram bezveze neke stvari koje joj ne trebaju.


suuuuun!

----------


## Sun

joooj sorry stara, kad ne znam kaj bi ti rekla, stvarno smo ju zatrpale stvarima :/ 
lova (al to nije po pravilima foruma), bon za telefon, poklon bon neke trgovine  :/ 
Ne znam ti reći jer ona kad ju pitaš kaže ništa, a jasna mi je tvoja želja da pomogneš..
Možda da malo potroši zalihe pa da ti onda javim tamo u prvom, drugom mjesecu.. Može tako? Da ju ne zaboravimo nego da sustavno pomažemo   :Smile:

----------


## suzyem

Sun, to je dobra ideja, već sam to napisala. sve cure koje još misle pomoći neka sačekaju mjesec, dva pa se čujemo!

----------


## Tiwi

> Ja sam se danas baš iznenadila jer sam primila čestitku za Božić od Daniele. Daniela, hvala ti.


I mi jučer!   :Heart:

----------


## PetraRi

Danas smo i mi dobili lijepu cestitku od daniele i bas nas je razveselila. Zahvaljujemo se danieli...
Cure, kako je ona i kako su djecica? Vidim vec neko vrijeme nista ne pisete, pretpostavljam da ju i dalje posjecujete ali ne stignete napisat ili sam nesto propustila....

----------


## Sun

ja nisam bila već neko vrijeme, imala obaveza, obiteljska druženja i to.. namjeravam idući tjedan kad mi dragi opet krene raditi. smsnemo se tu i tamo..

----------


## Sun

ja nisam bila već neko vrijeme, imala obaveza, obiteljska druženja i to.. namjeravam idući tjedan kad mi dragi opet krene raditi. smsnemo se tu i tamo..

----------


## Sun

ajme stalno zaboravljam napisati...

bila sam prije 3 dana kod Danijele, dobro je i izgleda mi bolje nego prije. Mama joj je još tu, iako misli da će uskoro morat doma u Pulu. 
Djeca su ok, s blizićima je trebala ovih dana kod ortopeda, bebica je baš bila spavala pa ju nisam ni vidjela, kaže D da je dobro, da nema više grčeve. I tako.
Sve vas puno pozdravlja i svima zahvaljuje na pomoći.

----------


## dupla duplica

hvala ti na izvještaju.
ja stalno mislim da ću joj se javiti i otići, pa nikako... onaj put nisam uspjela, možda me to mrvu obeshrabrilo, ali realno - ja ne mogu gore k njoj s moja dva do četiri hahara. ne bi mogla ni pričat sa ženom, a kamoli pomoći. a nemam logistiku da ih pustim nekome i odem sama. zapravo, kad malo razmislim, i meni treba pomoć, pa teško da ću nekom ja bit od koristi. tu i tamo si platim curu da mi pomogne - popegla, pričuva malce dok skuham i to. ali ne mogu puno. i tako sam većinu vremena bez kapaciteta za druge....evo, oprostite na lamentaciji, al ovaj topic mi to dozvoljava...  :Kiss:

----------


## Pliska

Baš sam razmišljala danas o njoj. Kakva je situacija trenutno, poslala bi paket pa me zanima šta joj treba. Ajde vi koje se čujete s njom i obilazite je, javite šta da kupim.

----------


## lturkano

ja sam iz Rijeke pa bi pomogla nekako, ako ništa ne treba djeci možda nešto mogu učiniti za nju? dali njoj treba garderoba ili nešto. javite mi kako mogu pomoći.

----------


## pujica

cure, obzirom na nova pravila

http://www.roda.hr/rodaphpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=55325

topic ce za par dana biti zakljucan pa vas molim da si spremite informacije i kontakte koji su vam vazni

----------


## Sun

pujice jesu ovo sad neka još novija pravila od novih? Jar mi smo za ovo dozvolu tražili i dobili..

----------


## pujica

pa stavila sam vam link

ukidaju se sve humanitarne akcije organizirane na forumu, osim onih koje su prenosenje inicijative neke druge udruge ili akcije iz medija

----------


## Sun

a, onda ok. Nije mi se dalo čitati, bilo mi te lakše pitat.
I ne moraš mi vi govorit   :Wink:

----------


## pujica

zakljucavam u skladu s novim pravilima podforuma

----------

